# myringotomy, tympanostomy tube



## annettebec (Dec 8, 2010)

2 year old, physician creates myringotomy in  ear, suctions fluid and places a tympanostomy tube in eardrum.  Bilateral procedure.  Would I assign codes 69436 (50) and 69421 (50).   Bilateral procedures, would I also assign (51) to 69421 for multiple procedures?    Diagnosis is chronic otitis media with effusion - would I use 381.3.  Any help appreciated.  AB


----------



## jthweatt (Dec 9, 2010)

The CPT would be 69436-50 if performed under general anesthesia or 69433-50 if local or topical anesthesia.  69421 is not reported separately.  381.3 is correct for chronic OM with effusion.


----------

